# What is the cost to feed a crested gecko?



## satanslilhelper (Dec 16, 2009)

My girlfriend wants one for Christmas and we're both wondering how much it costs to feed one per month. We're going to do the Repashy diet. I'm hoping some of you with crested's can give us an estimate of how long say a 1 lb. bag will last one gecko. We're trying to decide if this is something we should get now or later when money isn't as tight.


----------



## JC (Dec 16, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/talkenlate04#p/u/27/dx7GU1UYlQI

very cheap!


----------



## JC (Dec 16, 2009)

A better link.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dx7GU1UYlQI


----------



## crawldad (Dec 16, 2009)

My son has fed his exclusively on this product.  He's had this one since it was a few weeks old.  Worked great for us!  I know there are many owners / breeders here that have a lot more experience.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## satanslilhelper (Dec 17, 2009)

I appreciate the vids and all. From what I saw I'm thinking a 1 lb. bag might last a month or two. If anyone has a more accurate estimation that would be great.


----------



## pearldrummer (Dec 17, 2009)

satanslilhelper said:


> I appreciate the vids and all. From what I saw I'm thinking a 1 lb. bag might last a month or two. If anyone has a more accurate estimation that would be great.


With just one gecko especially a young one a 1 lb bag will last a very long time. I've had mine about a month and still haven't used up one of those small bottles from petco.


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah, my baby crestie goes through 1/8 to 1/4 tsp of the stuff a day (doesn't even eat all of it most of the time). I do enrich with inverts and fruit, but from what I've read you don't have to. I've had him since October or thereabouts and haven't even put a dent in a 1/4lb bag. For one adult I think a 1lb bag would last QUITE a while.


----------



## satanslilhelper (Dec 17, 2009)

That is great news!!! Thank you very much. We were going to supplement crickets maybe once a week. We already have to get them anyways for our Veiled Chameleon and Beardie. Along with the ones we get for my T's. My girlfriend will be very happy to hear the news. It's becoming a tradition to get her a new pet for Christmas now considering I got her a Beardie last year. I'm hoping she might get me a T or two for part of my Christmas. With most gifts I forget when or who I got them from, but not with pets. I think they're a wonderful gift to give someone if they're ready and able to care for them properly.


----------



## Memento (Dec 18, 2009)

If you want a hard number, it has cost me $26.82 USD since end of June 2009 until now to feed my crestie, give or take a couple of pennies.  So, not much at all 

My feeding routine:  Fresh Repashy MRP on Monday/Wednesday/Friday (left in for 2 nights as mine prefers it day-old, as do many of them), a couple of small insects on Fridays, and Sunday night he gets a bit of homemade yogurt-papaya-blueberry-banana blend as a treat (made in a big batch and frozen in ice cube trays for storage/dispensing), instead of the MRP.

Not sure if it was mentioned, but refrigerate the MRP after opening the pouch.  It'll last about 6 months in the fridge before it starts to lose potency.  If you pre-mix for a squeeze bottle, refrigerate that too.

EDIT:  If money is a concern, get a 4 or 8oz bag of MRP to start out.  After 6 months, mine hasn't even gone through 12oz, and that's even with me being fairly liberal with the stuff.


----------

